
Thigh Bone Suggests Ancient and Modern Humans Overlapped - hvo
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/12/22/science/thigh-bone-suggests-ancient-and-modern-humans-overlapped.html?hpw&rref=science&action=click&pgtype=Homepage&module=well-region&region=bottom-well&WT.nav=bottom-well&_r=0
======
rhizome
Was there previously a theory that there was a gap in time after ancient
humans, whereafter modern humans just popped up one epoch?

------
yadongwen
So it's possible that we killed them?

~~~
PhasmaFelis
I think it's generally accepted that the Neanderthals went extinct because we
out-competed them, at the very least. We're an astonishingly bloodthirsty
batch of apes.

~~~
Grazester
They weren't too inferior for us to breed with them though.

